# THE RAG COMPANY CERAMIC COATING MICROFIBER KIT



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Ceramic Coating Mircofiber Kit - LINK

This ceramic coating microfiber kit has been designed to give you the best applicator sponges and towels to apply and remove ceramic coating. 

The Rag Company Pearl Applicator Sponge is perfect for applying ceramic coatings, it features a soap bar shape designed to fit comfortably in our hands.

The Rag Company Pearl 16 x 16 Edgeless Pearl Microfiber Towel is a dedicated towel for the removal of all types of ceramic coatings. It's unique closed-loop pearl-weave construction has all the characteristics you need for safe, fast and effective work on coatings.

*Kit Contains: *


The Rag Company Pearl Applicator Sponge - Orange x 6
The Rag Company Pearl 16 x 16 Edgeless Pearl Microfiber Towel - Orange x 12


----------

